# hazard switch removal for mk4 jetta gli



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

does anyone know how to remove the hazard switch out of the center console in a mk4 jetta gli? thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## mamixon (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: hazard switch removal for mk4 jetta gli (slawny091)*

if you have the cup holder above it, just take out the cup holder and push it out from the rear.


----------



## daljetta (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: hazard switch removal for mk4 jetta gli (slawny091)*

I removed mine by taking a thin flathead screw driver with a piece of tape over the tip (as to not scratch the trim) and popping it out. 
Here's a thread with some ideas: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1689694


_Modified by daljetta at 11:54 AM 7-24-2009_


----------

